# Thinking About Buying A 31 Rqs



## 052500#1 (Dec 1, 2005)

My wife and I have been looking for a Travel Trailer for about 6 months. The one that we like the most is the 2006 31 RQS. What a beautiful trailer! This will be our first trailer. Is there a big difference in swaying between a 28ft and a 34ft? My tow vehicle is a dodge ram 2500 with cummins. Are there any known problems with the 31RQS? I have read alot of feedback on this site about these trailers and It seems that in general people really like them. The price that the dealer first quoted us was about 26900 and has come down to about 24200. We are wanting to spend about 22500 but I don't know if this is realistic? Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

First let me welcome you to the site. As for the 31RQS....I can't be much help but I am sure that someone will chime in and give you some input.

Good luck with your decision.

Gary


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello and welcome!! action

We just took delivery of a 31RQS. It Rocks!! That's a decent price you're getting. Don't hold your breath for much lower than that. Dealers usually sell these units before they hit their lots (well at least down in the south in the two months we were looking). The FEMA buy up after the storms didn't help matters any.

Make no mistakes, it a HUGE unit. It's 7310lbs and 34'10" long. I am pulling the info straight off of the MSO from Keystone. There is gonna be some sway. I upgraded from a friction to a dual cam sway just because I didn't want to take any chances. You have the tow vehicle for it, but it's just gonna be a touch and feel thing for your set up.

We have had ours out twice now with no issues. It's an awsome trailer.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

052500#1, welcome to the site. I'm like zoomzoom. You can't go wrong on that price. The Outback is a great TT. Me and DW looked for about 4 months and nothing could compare to the Outback. We purchased a 26RKS, and we love it. Good luck and post often.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

The 31 is a nice TT, it wasn't out yet when we bought our 28. The 28 pulls fines so I think the 31 will pull fine with your truck and proper hitch equipment.

Good luck with your purchase.

thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

052500#1,

Go for it. I "upgraded" from the 26RS to the 31RQS this fall. One of the better decisions I've ever made. Yes, it's a "huge" trailer. But you should be able to pull it with little problem.

I do suggest you opt for a good hitch with sway control.

Price seems fair.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## krawwler (Nov 28, 2005)

We just purchased an 06 30RLS and it seems to pull fine. There is a little sway but not enough to really worry about. I would suggest a sway bar. Good luck.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

You shouldn't have any trouble pulling it.

$24200 seems a bit high to me. Knock another $1000.00 off that and it would be about right for just the trailer. $24,200 would be ok if they included the hitch, a good brake controler maybe an electric tongue jack and a few other accessories.

Negotiate accessories...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Find out what the actual Outback list price is for this unit, and deduct 25%. Anything close to this would be a fair to good price. Good Luck


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

As of July when I bought mine you're still a couple grand high to be considered a "great deal". What you have at 24k is a so-so deal. Never mind how much the dealer has knocked off his starting list price... they love you to think that way.

But the market may have changed, so go to rvtraderonline.com and see what they're going for and take that printout to your dealer and tell him that's what you want to pay. But it looks to me like the prices are still similar: http://www.rvtraderonline.com/caddetail.ht.../3/81608453.htm

Lakeshore RV here in Western Michigan will deliver anywhere and many have found that their price + delivery is still cheaper than the local dealer.

As for the trailer, it has exceeded my every expectation. It's gigantic, has all the comforts of home, and still has storage I've never even needed to see since the PDI.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Not sure where you are located, but there is a 2005 on Ebay right now from Michigan.....

See it here!!!

Steve


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Not sure where you are located, but there is a 2005 on Ebay right now from Michigan.....
> 
> See it here!!!
> 
> ...


05 was the last year with the outside shower. That unit looks to be in great shape.....anybody from this site?


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We tow our 30RLS (33.5' long) with our Nissan Armada. We did have sway issues (using the Equalizer hitch) that we never were able to get rid of. I finally broke down and sprung for the Hensley Arrow. No more sway, tows like a dream.

I liked the layout of the 31RQS, but we didn't really need the bunkhouse (at this time). In a few years, we may be looking at one, though.


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

I do not know what area you live in but I can tell you that we purchased the 31 rqs in Oct of this yr. I believe we came in at just under 22,000 for the unit and about 23,500 out the door. Unfortuneately, we did not care for the dealer and were not able to neg. any accessories. I do think there is some truth to the thoughts that the market has changed. I know I had gotten some other quotes on line that were higher. We were also told that the demand is higher now due to FEMA. We also waited about 12 weeks. I would agree to try lakeshore. We have the same truck, however, not diesel, just a HEMI. The husband is looking at a diesel now! Good luck in your search and hopefully purchase!!! action


----------

